# For those who use OAV FYI



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

If you need a portable 12volt power supply this seems to work for me.
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1...4516b&utm_source=1021&cid=mEmail_s1021_c4516b

I have done up to 10 hive the past two years and it seems to work well and is on sale right now.


----------



## ahwolle (Sep 20, 2016)

That's what I use too. Only have four hives but barely needs recharge when I'm done.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you!! I am picking one up tomorrow! Tired of stealing the lawnmower battery for OAV treatments.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use an 8 year old battery pack. I can do about 40 hives before it needs a recharge.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I use the 5 in 1 and agree it works great, but I only have 2 hives.


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

I had wondered about them. It sure beats lugging out a 12v car battery. I gave one to each of my daughters for their car. Came in handy several times. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't worry about the power source I just drive the mower or what ever I have handy over to the hives.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Try:

http://themicrostart.com


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

bean tree homestead said:


> If you need a portable 12volt power supply this seems to work for me.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1...4516b&utm_source=1021&cid=mEmail_s1021_c4516b
> 
> I have done up to 10 hive the past two years and it seems to work well and is on sale right now.


As a rank beginner... I would love it if someone could post a video on how to use one of these with an OAV? I bought a 4-in-1 and it's charged (or says it is - it only charged for about 5 minutes out of the box but then said it was fully charged?), but I'm a little nervous about trying it with the OAV. Hubby says you can connect clips to clips so long as you keep the + and - separate. What's the best way to do this?

Thanks so much... please bear with my total beginnerhood...


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Wosiewose said:


> As a rank beginner... I would love it if someone could post a video on how to use one of these with an OAV? I bought a 4-in-1 and it's charged (or says it is - it only charged for about 5 minutes out of the box but then said it was fully charged?), but I'm a little nervous about trying it with the OAV. Hubby says you can connect clips to clips so long as you keep the + and - separate. What's the best way to do this?
> 
> Thanks so much... please bear with my total beginnerhood...


If you have a Varrocleaner you can clip the big clips on the battery unit onto the small clips of the vaporizer. No need to worry about positive or negative. Just make sure it is metal to metal. Don't let the two sets of clips come in contact when the battery pack is turned on. Turn it on, wait 2.5 minutes and turn it off. Easy.

My Heilesyer and my homemade vaporizers I match black to black and red to red. 

Here's a video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b5GXuNAQs8


Another:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLxkrTLJxt8


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

hex0rz said:


> Try:
> 
> http://themicrostart.com


.
Bought one. Works good and is so small, easy to transport around


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, Arnie!!

I also found another video that shows hooking clips to clips (it's actually about extending jumper cables to jump a car, but it shows the clip-to-clip connection I was wondering about):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf_s_2PVb5I

Btw, Dakota Bees (where I bought my vaporizer) is only selling the 12-volt type (with clips) at the moment, while working on improving the design of the 120-volt model (with plug). Otherwise I'd just be pulling out an extension cord, which I have much more experience with.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm planning to use my battery charger with an extension cord to power the OAV. My colonies are about 70 ft from outside power sockets. But I appreciate the O.P.'s and others' pointers. They are a kindness to others.


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

Dry cell, 12V, 25 AmpHr battery works for 20 - 25 hive treatments with a Varrox wand. After that I'm ready for a recharge too. Batteries hold voltage well and are light for the carry.


----------

